# mkvmerge problem

## Simonheld

Hallo, 

ich versuche den inhalt einer  .m2ts datei in einen mkv container zu packen, da mein fernseher .m2ts dateien nicht kann. Ich will das ganze möglichst schnell und ohne qualitätsverlust machen, also keine Komprimierung oder decodierung/encodierung. Dazu hab ich "tsMuxerGUI" benutzt um aus der Datei "sample.m2ts" die tracks zu holen. Das Ergebnis sind die Dateien

```

sample.track_4113.264 

sample.track_4352.dts

sample.track_4353.dts

sample.track_4608.sup

sample.track_4609.sup

sample.track_4610.sup

sample.track_4611.sup

sample.track_4612.sup

sample.track_4613.sup

```

Nun will ich mit mkvmerge daraus eine mkv-Datei names sample.mkv erstellen.

Zunächst einmal werden die Subtitle tracks anscheinend nicht unterstützt:

```

.../sample_files $ mkvmerge -o sample.mkv sample.track_4*

mkvmerge v2.9.9 ('Tutu') built on Jan 16 2011 14:23:44

Error: The file 'sample.track_4608.sup' has unknown type. Please have a look at the supported file types ('mkvmerge --list-types') and contact the author Moritz Bunkus <moritz@bunkus.org> if your file type is supported but not recognized properly.

.../sample_files $

```

Wenn ich versuche diese wegzulassen läuft mkvmerge zwar aber das Ergebnis ist nur "Farbflimmern".

```

.../sample_files $mkvmerge -o sample.mkv sample.track_4113.264 sample.track_4*.dts --default-duration 0:24000/1001fps --compression 0:none

mkvmerge v2.9.9 ('Tutu') built on Jan 16 2011 14:23:44

'sample.track_4113.264': Using the AVC/h.264 ES demultiplexer.

'sample.track_4352.dts': Using the DTS demultiplexer.

'sample.track_4353.dts': Using the DTS demultiplexer.

'sample.track_4113.264' track 0: Extracted the aspect ratio information from the MPEG-4 layer 10 (AVC) video data and set the display dimensions to 1920/1080.

'sample.track_4113.264' track 0: Using the MPEG-4 part 10 ES video output module.

'sample.track_4352.dts' track 0: Using the DTS output module.

'sample.track_4353.dts' track 0: Using the DTS output module.

The file 'sample.mkv' has been opened for writing.

Progress: 100%

The cue entries (the index) are being written...

Muxing took 7 seconds.

.../sample_files $

```

Leider wurde beim emergen von mkvtoolnix bei mir MKVmergeGUI nicht installiert. Das hat wohl irgendwas mit den USE-Flags zu tun aber schlau werd ich daraus auch nicht. Vielleicht mach ich noch irgendwas falsch ? Zumindest sollte es doch auch ohne GUI gehen ... 

Viele Grüße und danke schonmal Simon

----------

## Necoro

Welche Version von mkvtoolnix verwendest du? Hast du schonmal ne neuere probiert?

Weiter: Die GUI heißt mmg und wird bei gesetztem wxwidgets-Flag installiert. Evtl auch bei qt4, aber da bin ich mir net sicher (wäre zwar sinnig ^^ -- aber wer weiß).

----------

## Simonheld

Version 2.9.9  müsste eigentlich die neueste sein da ich sie erst heute installiert hab ...

aber ich versuchs noch mal mit dem wxwidgets-Flag und schau ob dan mmg geht. Ich dachte nur es müsste ohne auch gehen aber vielleicht mach ich nur irgendwas falsch was mit GUI leichter per Rumprobieren rauszufinden ist... Gruss Simon

----------

## Necoro

Die neueste stable Version ist 2.9.9.

Das insgesamt neueste mkvtoolnix ist 4.4.0. Die Version 2.9.9 ist inzwischen über ein Jahr alt...

----------

## Simonheld

ok jetzt hab ich mkvtoolnic-4.4.0 und hab mit mmg gemuxt .... framerate auf 24000/1001 gestellt und dann mit mplayer getestet und der sagt:

```

.

.

.

.

Error while decoding frame!

[h264 @ 0xd288e0]slice type too large (0) at 0 0

[h264 @ 0xd288e0]decode_slice_header error

[h264 @ 0xd288e0]AVC: nal size -125221605

[h264 @ 0xd288e0]no frame!

Error while decoding frame!

[h264 @ 0xd288e0]slice type too large (0) at 0 0

[h264 @ 0xd288e0]decode_slice_header error

[h264 @ 0xd288e0]AVC: nal size -365624472

[h264 @ 0xd288e0]no frame!

Error while decoding frame!

V:   0.0   0/  0 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

Beenden... (Ende)

```

Heisst das das dir framerate falsch ist ? Bin überfragt ...

----------

## Simonheld

Vielleicht kann ja jemand was posten wie er mkvmerge benutzen würde (z.B. konsolenbefehl) ... Ich denke mal am tsmuxer liegts nicht ... ich kann die tracks sogar mitm mplayer abspielen ....

----------

## Uli Sing

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zunächst einmal werden die Subtitle tracks anscheinend nicht unterstützt:

 

Die werden ned nur anscheinend nicht unterstützt, die werden tatsächlich (noch) nicht unterstützt.  :Very Happy: 

Mit BDSup2Sub lässt sich das beheben.

Hab' ich das korrekt verstanden: Der aus der .m2ts demuxte Videostream lässt sich mit mplayer problemlos abspielen?

Was sagt

```
mediainfo sample.track_4113.264
```

?

Nimm' mal die 3.4.0er mkvtoolnix. Die Vierer enthält mir aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen die GUI vor.

Und überhaupt gehe ich ja wohl schwerstens davon aus, dass das alles im Rahmen der Legalität abläuft, was Du da mit dem Videomaterial machst.

Gelle, Simon?  :Very Happy: 

---Edit---

Ach ja: Und fummel nicht an der Framerate herum. Lass die Felder ruhig alle erst mal leer.

----------

## Uli Sing

Jetzt hab' ich ihn verschreckt...

Für die Akten: Mit der 4.5.0 kehrte auch wieder die GUI zurück.

Unerfreulich hingegen ist, dass mir derzeit der vlc nicht durchkompiliert.

Von Langeweile geplagt? Benutze Gentoo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Unerfreulich hingegen ist, dass mir derzeit der vlc nicht durchkompiliert.

 

Eine Lösung bzw einen Patch findest du hier:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353491

/edit:  *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Von Langeweile geplagt? Benutze Gentoo! 

  Naja, es zwingt dich ja sicherlich keiner Software aus dem testing Zweig zu nutzen  :Wink: 

Ich bin hingegen froh das wir überhaupt solch aktuelle Software via Ebuild bereitgestellt bekommen, und das in so einem Fall wie diesen meist innerhalb weniger Stunden schon ein Patch verfügbar ist.

Das liebe ich mit an Gentoo   :Smile: 

----------

## Uli Sing

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Naja, es zwingt dich ja sicherlich keiner Software aus dem testing Zweig zu nutzen 

 

Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, aber ich habe mich jetzt zu einem Selbsthilfekurs an der VHS angemeldet.  :Wink: 

Danke für den Link, schau's mir mal morgen an.

----------

## Uli Sing

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

> Danke für den Link, schau's mir mal morgen an.

 

War garned nötig. Das jüngste

```
emerge --sync
```

hat die Geschichte von alleine erledigt.

Ich mach' mir ohnedies viel größere Sorgen um unseren Freund Simon.

Dabei hatte ich das Wort Urheberrechtsverletzung doch noch garned erwähnt.  :Very Happy: 

----------

